# c'mon everybody



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lets find out what kind of crowd we have?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

My top 3:
1-Airplane








2-Nuts in may :laugh: 
3-the three amigos


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

PIRANHA! :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol :laugh:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

ID say
tombstone
the quick and the dead
the matrox


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1. *The Big Lebowski*
2. Rounders
3. Dumb and Dumber

The dude abides.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

3=scarface(hey its a classic)
2=half-baked(funny ass hell)
1= drum roll please ------------>debbie does dallas J/k

halloween


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Piranha Fury Mouse Feeding Video :rockin:

seriously, i thought Lord of the Rings (first one) was cool. I want to see the second one.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

1) SpiderMan
2) I am Curious Yellow.
3) Star Trek (original and Next Generation)
4) Santa Claus (both) w/Tim Allen


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Scarface
Casino
Godfather part 1 and 2


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

...don't have a favorite.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> ...don't have a favorite.


How exciting!
could you not have made one up?
something like Pokamon? :laugh: :rasp:


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

pulp fiction


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Good one, forgot about that one.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

1.a night at the roxbury.
2.Windtalkers
3.anything with adam sandler in it! :rockin:

mouse video kicked ass! :rockin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't really have a favorite movie (how can you compare Apocalypse Now with Kingpin ??? ), but here's some I really like:

- Memento
- Das Experiment
- Usual Suspects
- Requiem for a Dream
- Pulp Fiction
- Braindead
- Full Metal Jacket

Well, I could go on for a while, but I don't wanna :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

tommo said:


> pulp fiction


I totally agree with that choice!! :nod: Im suprised you guys didnt mention anything about National Lampoons Loaded Weapon. That movie did have piranha in it. I also thought the Die Hard trilogy was pretty good too.








~¤!Karen!¤~


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

The god father
scarface
fast and the furious (i just liked the cars)
life


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

1.The song remains the same
2. Above the law
3. True grit
Later Eric


----------



## Incubus (Jan 21, 2003)

1-The Big Lebowski
2-Reservoir Dogs
3-Smokey and the Bandit


----------

